
Announcing AudioSet: A Dataset for Audio Event Research - runesoerensen
https://research.googleblog.com/2017/03/announcing-audioset-dataset-for-audio.html
======
itchyjunk
This is great. It is really nice to see someone take the time and effort to
create large usable dataset. Only the break through research and next big
thing in neural nets seems to get all the attention. But an average Joe as no
easy way of getting access to data sets.

I also like that they even leveraged stuff like "x for y hours" style videos
on youtube. (Eg: Dog barking to 10 hours).

I remember Andrew Ng mention something about being able synthesize even more
trainable data by using combination of data as noise. (Eg: Women talking + dog
barking (as introduced noise)).

Good job google, keep it up. I wonder when I will see other major players
publish large data sets? Maybe Microsoft is next?

~~~
findateamfirst
Microsoft [1][2] and Google [0]have been doing this for years. Google's
billion word language model dataset is a notable example which was central to
a lot of important research.

[0]
[https://research.google.com/pubs/pub41880.html](https://research.google.com/pubs/pub41880.html)
[1] [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/project/mslr/](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/project/mslr/) [2] [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/project/microsoft-3...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/project/microsoft-3-handpose-dataset/)

~~~
itchyjunk
Very nice, although the link suggest the dataset is made available through
request only. But I didn't know about the hand dataset.

~~~
findateamfirst
[https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/academic-
program/da...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/academic-program/data-
science-microsoft-research/)

------
whodunser
"The ontology is made available by Google Inc. under a Creative Commons
Attribution-ShareAlike 4.0 International (CC BY-SA 4.0) license." \-- Github
page[0]

Looks like the... tag names? and example urls have been released, but the
videos and sound are under their respective licenses -- ie, mostly the
standard Youtube license.

This is neat. Can a ML model developed on this dataset be used for commercial
purposes? I guess, at minimum, the paper and tag list are provided as help for
those corporations that would wish to build/use a private dataset for similar
purposes?

[0]
[https://github.com/audioset/ontology](https://github.com/audioset/ontology)

------
akinalci
I spent a few minutes browsing through the data, and immediately founds lots
of mislabeled data, e.g. an industrial power washer labeled as a toothbrush
sound.

~~~
wgj
The quality estimate for 'toothbrush' is 70%.

[https://research.google.com/audioset/dataset/index.html](https://research.google.com/audioset/dataset/index.html)

